

To Google's Sergey Brin: Stop aging - GravityWell
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/konovalenko20130815

======
blake8086
A relevant tale:
[http://www.nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html](http://www.nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html)

